

Show HN: Self-Scraping Instagram Search Engine - stormen
http://www.picturegr.am/

======
callmeed
I like this. I'm a big IGer and so is my wife. I was at the Giants game for
Star Wars day with my kids Sunday so looking through all the #attpark /
#sfgiants hashtags is fun.

However, here's one thing that annoys me with this and all "endless scrolling"
web apps: when when I scroll down several pages, then click an image to see it
bigger, when I go back I'm no longer at my "page".

~~~
eiriklv
A really good point there! It's on the todo-list :)

------
elwell
I'm pretty sure IG doesn't like any names that have Insta or Gram in them.
(That's why Webstagram changed to Websta). Just a heads up before you develop
your brand and then get kicked off their API.

~~~
eiriklv
Main developer here - That's a very valid point (which i see now), and we'll
look into it straight away

~~~
justboxing
Hi Erik,

I found the specific language in their Branding "Guidelines" that forbid the
use of "Insta" and "Gram" in app or domain name.

Here's the link:
[https://help.instagram.com/304689166306603/](https://help.instagram.com/304689166306603/)

Relevant Section:

Naming Applications and Products

If you offer an application, website or product that is compatible with or
related to the Instagram service, such as an app or website that uses the
Instagram APIs, you may fairly and accurately describe how your application,
website or product relates to Instagram. But you may not use the Instagram
trademarks in your own brand, or suggest that Instagram sponsors or endorses
you or your products.

Don’t:

Use “Instagram,” “IG”, “Insta” or “Gram” in your app or product name or domain
name

Use the Camera Logos, or the Instagram name or logo, in your brand identity,
such as your app icon, logo or product design

Use the Instagram stylized font in your logo or product or marketing materials

~~~
eiriklv
We're changing our logo and titles right away.

~~~
justboxing
Good Luck!

------
stormen
Backend in node.js. We leverage the fact that we get huge amounts of bot
traffic, by saving all entries they fetch from Instagram to build our database
of popular tags and users.

------
rezacks
Nice work, could user remove their photos (if they want)? Maybe you could
provide some special hashtag like #noindex, just some thoughts...

keep going!

------
ape4
How is it SELF-scraping. Isn't it THEM-scraping

~~~
eiriklv
Point taken :) We just didn't think of a better term at the moment of posting.

